# Hello from Bella



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi everyone, I have an 8month old named Bella. I have been reading the forum for months and picking up tips etc from you all. Today I decided to post and say hello!
Bella has been doing really well, she is a very typical Vizsla, active, very affectionate and slightly nuts! 
I only have one problem with her which you may be able to help me with. When we are in the house Bella will suddenly come up to me and start barking and jumping at me, and sometimes she kind of mouths me as well. Its like something comes over her and she won't stop. I usually remove her from the room and confine her to the kitchen for 10 minutes or more, when I let her back in it usually starts up again, so inevitably she spends alot of time in an out of the kitchen! The bad thing is it seems to be a game for her, and the more I try and get hold of her to put her away, the more she thinks it is fun. So I tried going in another room and shutting the door for a few minutes, i.e taking my attention away from her, this works for so long, but there is a limited amount of time I can stand in a room holding the door, I'm kind of busy! 
Anyways any ideas would be welcome, also does anyone know why she does it? Also she mainly does it with me, sometimes she does it with my sons ( 10 and 13) but never with my husband.
Thanks 
Amanda
PS she gets loads of exercise, a minimum of two walks a day and lots of running off her lead, so I don't think its frustration from lack of exercise.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

H, glad you decided to post. It's great that Bella is getting lots of physical excercise, but it sounds like she is bored and may need more mental stimulation.

Obedience drills and toys that she has to manipulate to get treats from are great for pups. It doesn't have to be intense training, just something to DO. 

Best of luck with her.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks, that is something I hadn't thought of. I will try that tonight with her.


----------



## bellla (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi! I too, have Vizsla named Bella and this is my first post. 

My Bella is just over a year and we had the same issues with her for a couple months. She gets to run off leash for about an hour everyday, and I think I give her plenty of attention - but every night, just before our bedtime, she would act up just like your Bella does - jumping, barking - like it was a game for her, but just plain annoying for us. The good news is, she seems to have grown out of it. 

Maybe this is somewhat typical for Vizsla puppies?

Sorry if this is not much help, but I do feel better knowing someone out there has a "moody" V like we do/did!


----------



## BaileyBlu (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi there,

Blu, my four month old Vizsla does the same thing!!! The more I react the more he thinks it is a game. He finds it especially fun to do late at night when I take him out for the last pee of the night and early in the morning. Joy oh joy! Over the course of the last few weeks, this behaviour has improved . . . thankfully


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Do a search on the forums with search term "werewolf." I think this sort of behavior is normative in juveniles of this breed when they are tired, kind of like how kids get overexcited before they konk out. Rosie still gets in vizsla crazy moods at night, although the biting is a thing of the past. She also does it before a nap during the daytime. She is very like a child, goes from over-the-top revved up to asleep quite abruptly. So you might notice if it's happening when she's tired, or if within about 30 minutes from the time the behavior starts, she goes off to sleep. In my book, ignoring or leaving the room is the absolute best way of handling it. We tried correcting Rosie different ways, and anything but ignoring just worsened the behavior. Ignoring or leaving the room was also recommended by our puppy class instructor.


----------

